# Sample Template for intro letter to new Unit



## opcougar (10 Apr 2012)

Anyone has a simple straight to the point template into letter that you will write to your gaining unit please?

Not looking to write a life history


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Apr 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Anyone has a simple straight to the point template into letter that you will write to your gaining unit please?
> 
> Not looking to write a life history



Don't you have a degree? Should be a snap.

OK, J\k.

How about something simple, like along the lines of all those autobiographies you've had to write. I'm sure, if you leave anything pertinent out, it'll get asked when the Adjt interviews you. Typically, your PERS file gives them most of what they are looking for anyway.

I wouldn't sweat it much, unless it's been requested of you. If so, you can ask those making the request, for guidance on what they want to see.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (10 Apr 2012)

Don't know if it counts as an 'official' answer, but..

A format I have used in the past is as follows:

Salutation (Sir,)

Para 1 - BRIEF personal history intro; 
Para 2 - What you are looking forward to in your new position and what experience you bring to it; and
Para 3 - Extra-curricular acitivities (not baking or cross-stitch, but rather things that would be pertinent to your new job and any extra duties it may entail i.e. adventure training, team sports, etc). 

Closing statement (Sincerely,)

If you want to be really archaic, use the formal British Army closing statement;

I remain, 
Sir,
Your obediant servant,


----------

